# CPU Stress test



## Deathclaw

OK
i want to know
which cpu stress test produces the most heat







in cpu and how fast it reaches maximum temperature
i will be testing just temperature first and later stability


----------



## BlackOmega

S&M FPU test. And it does so quickly.


----------



## Threefeet

Intel Burn Test is the hottest I've used, haven't tried BlackOmega's suggestion.


----------



## BlackOmega

You can find it here (scroll down to the S's, it's the first one).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Intel Burn Test is the hottest I've used, haven't tried BlackOmega's suggestion.

IT seems to work better on AMD's than intels from what I've seen. But it's a good CPU only stability tester.


----------



## Deathclaw

tnx going to try now...


----------



## karcus01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
Intel Burn Test is the hottest I've used, haven't tried BlackOmega's suggestion.

Greatest CPU stress test ever, and remember, set the RAM usage as high as you can too see FIRE!


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karcus01* 
Greatest CPU stress test ever, and remember, set the RAM usage as high as you can too see FIRE!























yes i like it more now that i tried


----------



## Deathclaw

S&M FPU test won't run properly on my pc
after a few seconds it says interrupted at (and then says the temperature)
so i wont be running it
and wouldn't say it failed because my oc is not stable since i ran occt for 2 hours without errors and prime95 and orthos (that's 2h each







) and now running intel burn test just to see how it works
so just to say from my experience "S&M FPU test" is a NO...


----------



## gamb1t

Calc. "9999..." + Shift and F1
- The weakest stress test I've tried.

InterBurnTest & LinX.
- The most heat I've seen, also OCCT works fine.


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamb1t* 
Calc. "9999..." + Shift and F1
- The weakest stress test I've tried.

InterBurnTest & LinX.
- The most heat I've seen, also OCCT works fine.

hahahaha
oh and again
ha ha hahaaaa
dude you kill me
i remember doing that on my pentium 1.6ghz and i remember leaving and coming back after 20min's and he hasn't finished yet


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deathclaw* 
S&M FPU test won't run properly on my pc
after a few seconds it says interrupted at (and then says the temperature)
so i wont be running it
and wouldn't say it failed because my oc is not stable since i ran occt for 2 hours without errors and prime95 and orthos (that's 2h each







) and now running intel burn test just to see how it works
so just to say from my experience "S&M FPU test" is a NO...

There's a temp safeguard built in to it. Basically it'll shut the test down once the CPU reaches a preset limit.

If you have a monitoring tab there should be a set of sliders, to the right of the sliders will be a little box that'll say something along the lines of 30 + 30, the first number will be your idle temp, the second number is the delta (temp change) or the limit additional to the idle, so in my example the test will shut down at 60C. When you move the slider it'll change the second value. Set it appropriately so you don't exceed the thermal threshold of your CPU. Which in your case, according to AMD product page is 74C.

Also, in the monitoring TAB there might be a button that looks like this [>]. Click it, it should open another larger window that has a graph that'll monitor temp, mem usage etc. Usually the magenta line is the CPU temp. This option might not be there for the newer processors, it isn't there for my tri core, but it might be there for your dual core.
If all of that doesn't work, try disabling "safe mode" under the settings tab in the CPU test box.

The FPU test is a fairly gruelling test so it will get your CPU very hot and do so very quickly. That's why it keeps shutting down on ya.

PS: It's ideal to run all the CPU tests with the exception of the PSU test. Failure in certain areas like the L1 cache signifies a lack of voltage. While an L2 cache or FPU test failure signifies that your temps are too high.

Good Luck


----------



## rebby2

x264 benchmark worked fine. Got the job done


----------

